# Georgia Tech/ FSU Game thread



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech moving the ball early!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

1st and goal buzzers


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Tech moving the ball early!



First and goal!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Gt #64 is holding every play and not called


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

TD Techsters


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU is dazed and confused.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

Gooooooo tech! Option offense at its best fellers.


----------



## weagle (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech is dropping the hammer on them and now FSU has a guy limping off.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

Not good


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech made that look easy.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

That was close, but I guess not enough evidence to overturn it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

The high school offense is clicking early!


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 6, 2014)

I love watching the option when a good QB is running it.  Tech looking like Nebraska in 95,96.  Gonna be a tough night on the defense.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2014)

way to go tek.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2014)

Stands look like Charlotte Nascar.


----------



## fullstrut (Dec 6, 2014)

Dawg fan here  but I am going with Tech I hope it happens for them and their fans.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech better be careful. FSU has tech right where they want them.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Gt #64 is holding every play and not called
> 
> 
> T



  I meant to add, you might as well get used to it, along with what should personal foul chop blocks when one lineman goes low and another goes high at the same time.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

Go Criminoles!!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

WIDE open


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 6, 2014)

looks like Tech forgot how to play defense


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

Somebody told Winston it was the 4th quarter


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Touchdown criminoles

T


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

Go Tech!!!  I hope it's a good game the rest of the way, it may be an early night for me, a shockwave of pain just hit me.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

O'Leary has to be the best tight end in college football.....He's gonna make a lot of money in the NFL.


----------



## srb (Dec 6, 2014)

Gt...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> O'Leary has to be the best tight end in college football.....He's gonna make a lot of money in the NFL.



No argument there.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Go Tech!!!  I hope it's a good game the rest of the way, it may be an early night for me, a shockwave of pain just hit me.



Hope you get to feeling better. Never had stones, but have heard they are rough. Hope I can stay up for this one, myself.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

That offense is so sweet I tell ya.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

I think fsu subbed defense out to auburn tonight


T


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> O'Leary has to be the best tight end in college football.....He's gonna make a lot of money in the NFL.



Dude is a beast! Needs to stay off the bike, though.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

Going to be a long night for FSU defense if they can't adjust


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Keep me up with the score, the Hampton inn I am in is not getting the channel.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Td gt!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Tek just scored. 14-7 Teck.


----------



## srb (Dec 6, 2014)

Fsu looking like Ga last  week...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU's D looks gassed already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keep me up with the score, the Hampton inn I am in is not getting the channel.



It's on ABC, Charlie.
14-7 yeller jackets.


----------



## weagle (Dec 6, 2014)

Seminoles getting a face full of Yellow Jacket right now.  They are getting Beat Up.

Jackets better cover O'leary.  Jameis loves him more than crab legs.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

No defense on either side


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

this is gonna be a fun game.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Shoot out?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Come on defense!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

14-14, start of 2nd quarter( For Kydawg)


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

What if you threw a football game and only the offenses showed up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> Shoot out?



looking like it so far. Gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

over 300 yards offense( combined) for the 1st quarter alone.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Dunno if we can hang for 4 qtrs.


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 6, 2014)

What a fun game to watch


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Techies knocking on the door again


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't lose.....


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

I need a Xanie. Gonna be a long game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 6, 2014)

Or win...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I can't lose.....



I THINK i know what you mean.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

21-14 gt


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

Took a shower to help my stone pain a little and come back and it went from 14-7 to 21-14.    

P.S. shower worked for about 2 minutes.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

Wide open again


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 6, 2014)

the defensive play in this game is really amazing...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

21 all


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

5:40 left. Time for another Tech drive.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 6, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Wide open again



How do you let that happen twice?


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 6, 2014)

Geez.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

will somebody please play defense tonight. tech and fsu 21 all - osu blitzing wisconsin 24-0 and baylor and k state seeing who can score the most.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

GAGE said:


> How do you let that happen twice?



Looked like he slipped


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea. OSU is plyin some D


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

noles best first half of the year?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Gotta keep scoring - don't think FSU will stop.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

this is gonna get messy. four teams my foot! somebody is gonna get screwed tomorrow.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

What's this? A punt?


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech has no pass rush.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Yea. OSU is plyin some D



Off topic.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

No. GT isnt plyin some D

Is that better?
28-21 fsu


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

Noles on top


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> Tech has no pass rush.



Giving Winston all day


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

this is not good for GT. they need to get that lead and run that clock. keep winston on the bench.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

This is the FSU explosion I was worried about.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Just keep it close Tech and you knock FSU out of the top 4. OSU is killing Wisconsin.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU explosion. OSU explosion. Baylor Explosion. 

Come on Tech - get this game.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU up at the half????  What does it mean???


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

No way Osu jumps fsu even if it's a close win for fsu. If so this whole system is a joke. Also noway tcu should be ahead of Baylor. If that stands it's also a joke.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

Baylor should sue their conference. The conference rules clearly state that in the event of a tie the head to head is the determining factor.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

Baylor and Ohio State both jump TCU.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

osu lost to 6-6 VT, so.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

pnome said:


> FSU up at the half????  What does it mean???



It means Tech is in a world of trouble. FSU is a very strong 2nd half team. Tech is gonna need to play lights out and get some turnovers to stay in it.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

osu just lost one for targeting. stupid rule.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> No way Osu jumps fsu even if it's a close win for fsu. If so this whole system is a joke. Also noway tcu should be ahead of Baylor. If that stands it's also a joke.



The only way FSU stays 4 is if they blow Tech out in the second half and Wisconsin comes back and at least makes it close. The committee hates FSU. You are right though, it is a joke.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> The only way FSU stays 4 is if they blow Tech out in the second half and Wisconsin comes back and at least makes it close. The committee hates FSU. You are right though, it is a joke.


38-0 OSU at half.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

OSU jumps TCU for 4. FSU to 3.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It means Tech is in a world of trouble. FSU is a very strong 2nd half team. Tech is gonna need to play lights out and get some turnovers to stay in it.





Yep,


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> The only way FSU stays 4 is if they blow Tech out in the second half and Wisconsin comes back and at least makes it close. The committee hates FSU. You are right though, it is a joke.



I just don't see it:
FSU is the only undefeated team and should get in if they win( even if close). TCU doesn't play a conference championship and lost to Baylor( who should be their legitimate conference champion). OSU lost to a 6-6 VT team. That's just a bell that can't be unrung, no matter how well they played afterward.
Like i've said, the only team that could/should be replaced in the top 4 if they all win is TCU.
OSU will likely be sitting at #5 tomorrow night.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

Big 12 Tiebreaker Rule:

Effective June 2014

The following procedure will determine the Big 12 Conference representative to the Sugar Bowl (or alternate College Football Playoff game when the Sugar Bowl is a semifinal) in the event of a first-place or alternate place tie (for the avoidance of doubt, only Conference records will be used throughout the process):

a. If two teams are tied, the winner of the game between the two tied teams shall be the representative.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't see it:
> FSU is the only undefeated team and should get in if they win( even if close). TCU doesn't play a conference championship and lost to Baylor( who should be their legitimate conference champion). OSU lost to a 6-6 VT team. That's just a bell that can't be unrung, no matter how well they played afterward.
> Like i've said, the only team that could/should be replaced in the top 4 if they all win is TCU.
> OSU will likely be sitting at #5 tomorrow night.



This 4 team playoff is a joke. The committee is a joke. All around, I'd say no improvement from the BCS system.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

Exactly rh. Fsu is the defending nat champ. No way they don't get in if they win or I'm not watching the games bec the system is a joke. Osu if anything gets to 4 if they blow out Wisconsin. And that's only bec Baylor will be the big 12 champ not tcu so tcu must drop out.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

alright tech. lets get this done. dont want no fsu in the playoffs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't understand why they didn't just go with an 8 team playoff where the conference champs are guaranteed a spot and take 3 wildcards, which are determined however you want to determine them.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Neither team can play defense


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyways...back on topic. Go bees.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't see it:
> FSU is the only undefeated team and should get in if they win( even if close). TCU doesn't play a conference championship and lost to Baylor( who should be their legitimate conference champion). OSU lost to a 6-6 VT team. That's just a bell that can't be unrung, no matter how well they played afterward.
> Like i've said, the only team that could/should be replaced in the top 4 if they all win is TCU.
> OSU will likely be sitting at #5 tomorrow night.



I agree with all that, but the way it has been is FSU has struggled to win all year and I think a close game tonight would keep them feeling that way. The fact that OSU is using a 3rd team QB and killing a pretty good Badger team will factor in IMHO.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> This 4 team playoff is a joke. The committee is a joke. All around, I'd say no improvement from the BCS system.



My personal opinion is the the death knell of the BCS was the 2011 BCSNC game between Bama and LSU. The ball began rolling to keep two of the same conference teams from EVER playing each other again for a national championship.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Come ON CPJ and GT let's get it DONE ~~~


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just go with an 8 team playoff where the conference champs are guaranteed a spot and take 3 wildcards, which are determined however you want to determine them.



Loss of power by someone





T


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My personal opinion is the the death knell of the BCS was the 2011 BCSNC game between Bama and LSU. The ball began rolling to keep two of the same conference teams from EVER playing each other again for a national championship.



I agree with you. I'm just not sure they have made much of an improvement.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tcward said:


> I agree with all that, but the way it has been is FSU has struggled to win all year and I think a close game tonight would keep them feeling that way. The fact that OSU is using a 3rd team QB and killing a pretty good Badger team will factor in IMHO.



But FSU has won every game and is the only team in the entire FBS to do so. How can you not have them not only at number one, but even be discussing shuffling them out of the top four?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech is putting together a heckuva drive.


----------



## Resica (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> But FSU has won every game and is the only team in the entire FBS to do so. How can you not have them not only at number one, but even be discussing shuffling them out of the top four?



They've dropped throughout the year haven't they? Why can't they drop further?


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

That halftime pep talk about stopping the run did not sink in.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey why does tech have honey combs on their helmets lol?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Td gt!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON CPJ and GT let's get it DONE ~~~



Good to see ya Techbro - Go Jackets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Resica said:


> They've dropped throughout the year haven't they? Why can't they drop further?



But never lower than 4th, right? 

Okay, enough of the game thread hijacking. Sorry guys.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Come on D, step it up!


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> But FSU has won every game and is the only team in the entire FBS to do so. How can you not have them not only at number one, but even be discussing shuffling them out of the top four?



I agree. I am just pointing out the history of this commitee........so far. FSU is undefeated and should be #1.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Bees gotta play some D at some point.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

they need to make a stop here and start running that clock.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2014)

tech needs a pic.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

What is defense?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

who will cough it up first


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> What is defense?


nobody knows. osu and baylor both have 38 and 28 each here. would love to see baylor and tech throw down.

all passing against all running.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

there you go tech. make em fg.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Guess a FG is a win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech should consider giving up only a FG that drive as a positive.
Now can they answer?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2014)

pnome said:


> That halftime pep talk about stopping the run did not sink in.



I'm sure they were shown how,...they're just incapable to this point.
I'd like to see Tech win, but I think they are just over-matched.
NOw if FSU stumbles...


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

fsu kicking field goals is 50/50. you want them to kick all night.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Whom ever has the ball last....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

That punt might be the ball game. If FSU goes up by 2 scores, it's over.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you guys notice how many times Winston comes off the field yelling at his own coaches?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

WGSNewnan said:


> fsu kicking field goals is 50/50. you want them to kick all night.



They have one of the top kickers in the nation.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

people think he is a nucklehead. he is known to have a high football IQ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2014)

Been a pretty good game up to this point.

Also, congrats to you Bammers for winning the SEC, today. Y'all put a hurting on them boys! Dang!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Somebody ought to show tech how to tackle.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> They have one of the top kickers in the nation.


what I meant was - if you have to let them score - you'd rather them score 3 instead of 7.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

you have to intercept that!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech still in it only down by 6.


----------



## Trigabby (Dec 6, 2014)

This has been a much better game than the Bama game...


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

better than osu wisconsin too. 45-0.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Trigabby said:


> This has been a much better game than the Bama game...



Well....everybody knew it would be. Did you expect it to be different?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

omg - did he just throw the ball?


----------



## Trigabby (Dec 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Well....everybody knew it would be. Did you expect it to be different?



I was just hoping that the SEC Championship would have been a little better and instead of being so one sided...


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like FSU figured out what defense is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

ouch. That may be the back breaker.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

uh oh


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Probably the ball game there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

Worst play ever there


----------



## ACracing98 (Dec 6, 2014)

Not good!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

This game has gone about how I thought it would. FSU wins in a close one. As much as I hate them, I have to admit they keep finding ways to win.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech sux. Jameis is a thug. Go Dawgs


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Tech sux. Jameis is a thug. Go Dawgs


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

Good try Techie.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

so you kick and maybe go up 9, or it gets blocked then slow death by yeller jacket


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> so you kick and maybe go up 9, or it gets blocked then slow death by yeller jacket



which script are you reading?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Time and score please


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

4:28 in the 4th. 37-28 FSU


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

4:23 4th Fl 37 tech 28


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

That's not good. I am 50 miles from Tallahassee and can not get on radio and the stupid hotel does not carry ABC


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> which script are you reading?



i was trying to figure out why winston didnt want to kick


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

What was that throw?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i was trying to figure out why winston didnt want to kick



Did you see Jimbo mouthing at him to "Let me call the game!"?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

cook earned his pay today


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't take Winston as qb for tennessee. No need for his attitude he acts 12 smh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech 1st and 10 on FSU 40, long pass incomplete but personal foul on FSU. 1:55


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

TD Tech!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

1:47 left in game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2014)

37-35 fsu, yikes


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2014)

on side kick time.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Onside kick time....crazier things have happened...


----------



## weagle (Dec 6, 2014)

Tech has no Quit!


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2014)

That TD may have knocked FSU out of the top 4....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Onside kick coming.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Fsu done pulled an auburn and quit playing thinking they got it won before the game ends


T


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe they should pooch kick it and hope FSU ignores the ball like Georgia did?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Bar keep - need another one here


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 6, 2014)

It's been a heck of a game!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU covers kick.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Well that was anti-climatic. Tech still sux


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2014)

midtown style on side kick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

1st down FSU.
Ballgame.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats to Tech on a good game...EAT IT HATERS!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

CongratNolebros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Wife is happy!





T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats to the Noles!  GT fought hard and had a real shot to win.  It was a lot better game than several others that were on today.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

Omg,  I need some blood pressure meds!  Bring on Alabama!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

Good game Tech.


29-0.....Go Noles!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats Noles - better team won. FSU deserves to be in the final 4.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2014)

Best ACC CG in a long time!  GG tech! Go Noles!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Wife is happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So at least I got that................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

pnome said:


> Omg,  I need some blood pressure meds!  Bring on Alabama!



I would hold off on the playoff talk. The way the committee has been I wouldn't surprise me to see OSU get the nod.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> CongratNolebros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





doenightmare said:


> Congrats Noles - better team won. FSU deserves to be in the final 4.




Heck of a game. GT played well.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lose or win. I'm still darn proud of what tech did this year especially since they weren't even supposed to win but maybe 7! Good job jackets and Congrats noles


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Noles will win the national championship. They just keep finding ways to win. Can't argue with 29 in a row, no matter how ugly the wins are.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would hold off on the playoff talk. The way the committee has been I wouldn't surprise me to see OSU get the nod.



Maybe but undefeated is undefeated - only team that is 12-0.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would hold off on the playoff talk. The way the committee has been I wouldn't surprise me to see OSU get the nod.



Should be FSU and OSU.  The committee would lose all credibility if a 29-0 FSU wasn't in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Maybe but undefeated is undefeated - only team that is 12-0.



Yep. 

I'd rather have ugly wins than pretty losses. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 6, 2014)

jrmmh1215 said:


> Lose or win. I'm still darn proud of what tech did this year especially since they weren't even supposed to win but maybe 7! Good job jackets and Congrats noles


Proud of Tech! Those two miscommunications between waller and thomas hurt.


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 6, 2014)

We just need some beef on the D line nect year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

FSU will be in. Sorry Quack your team played with heart.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 6, 2014)

Gained a lot of respect for Tech this year they've played above their talent level the last half the season.  

Congrats to FSU - HOPING you guys don't get hosed by the selection committee.  One things is for sure, once again somebody is going to get screwed!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 6, 2014)

Great game. I thought both teams played extremely well. Probably best and cleanest games both teams played all year.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

I see it this way.

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. FSU
4. Ohio ST


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 6, 2014)

All the haters can suck a fat one


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2014)

My avatar looks like Mike Rowe with a butt in his mouth.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 6, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> I see it this way.
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oregon
> ...



Oregon v OSU and Bama v FSU. Put whatever numbers you want next to their names.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2014)

The Noles almost got too conservative on their last 3 possessions. Tech was oh so close. That was an excellent game.

Noles S/B #1 at 13-0.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

If they toss an undefeated defending national champion out to give the nod to a team that lost to va tech the entire process is a joke


T


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 7, 2014)

Tech took the #1 team in the country to the wire.
That is a good job.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Tech took the #1 team in the country to the wire.
> That is a good job.



Greta game Tech came to play!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 7, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Tech took the #1 team in the country to the wire.
> That is a good job.



Hate they lost, but man what a game!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 7, 2014)

Had me on the edge of my seat all night. Felt like FSU couldn't afford to go into half down a score. Defense got stops when it had to and they found a way to win again. Disappointed they didn't take advantage of the opportunities they had to walk away with it late but this team isn't the 2013 team. A win is a win and it'll be a joke if the committee leaves them out.


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 8, 2014)

Got back last night too late to post yesterday.  It was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a game and a fun one to boot.  I had been calling for 35-27 GT winning on three turnovers.  We got the score we needed but Jameis played a great game (best this year for him?) and we didn't get the turnovers we needed for the outcome.  Still proud to yell GO JACKETS!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2014)

...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 9, 2014)

Great game.  We needed a gift from Winston and never got it.  Didn't hurt that we couldn't lay a finger on him.  

I was proud of the fight and the proof of our last 3 games that this offense can line up and run it right at the best teams in the country.  

I'm pumped about the OB and pumped about 2015. Justin Thomas is back and 4/5 OL are back.  8 starters return on defense.  Great schedule for the Yellow Jackets to make some noise and play a lot of games in the national spotlight. It's always great to be a Yellow Jacket but it's especially great right now.

Good luck against Oregon and then hopefully Alabama, Noles.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 10, 2014)

Thomas is definitely a special athlete. Love seeing PJ Davis playing well also. He was a beast here at Cairo!


----------

